# Mixture Ratio



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

I just want to post this for all who would like to know.

part chemical to part water equals ounces of chemical per gal/
water
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 1 128 oz
1 2 64 oz
1 3 43 oz
1 4 32 oz
1 5 26 oz
1 6 21 oz
1 7 18 oz
1 8 16 oz
1 9 14 oz
1 10 13 oz
1 15 8.5 oz
1 20 6.5 oz
1 25 5 oz
1 30 4 oz
1 40 3 oz
1 50 2.5 oz
1 60 2 0z
1 80 1.6 oz
1 100 1.3 oz
1 128 1 oz
---------------------------------------------------------------------
1 gallon = 128 oz= 8lb
1 quart = 32 oz =2lb
1 pint = 16 oz = 1lb
1 cup = 8 oz
1 tablespoon =1/2 oz
1 teaspoon = 1/6 oz
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Do not trust yourself, to smell a chemical to know what kind of chemicial it is.Deep breath from some chemicals fumes can hurt or kill you.

Thank you,
 Bmoorecl


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

I should of paid attention in math class. I'm surprised I'm still alive. Thanks for the info/warning.


----------

